# Hilfestellung: BLASC3 Addon-Updater findet keine Addon-Liste



## ZAM (14. Januar 2011)

[attachment=11579:blasc_ad_liste_leer.jpg]
Wird bei Eurer BLASC3-Installation die Addon-Liste nicht angezeigt, dann wurde meist die World of Warcraft-Installation von BLASC3 nicht erkannt. Grund dafür ist meist eine kopierte, bzw. auf ein anderes Laufwerk oder in einen anderen Ordner geschobene WoW-Installation.*


Das sollte helfen*

Öffne bitte BLASC3, wähle im oberen Bereich den Punkt &#8222;Optionen". Wähle hier &#8222;WoW-Plugins" und den Unterpunkt &#8222;World of Warcraft Pfade". Steht in der Liste rechts kein WoW-Pfad, wurde das Spiel nicht korrekt erkannt. 

 [attachment=11580:blasc_conf_nowow.jpg]



Beendet BLASC3
Startet den LAUNCHER und die EXE-Datei von World of Warcraft einmal als Administrator (Rechtsklick auf Launcher.exe und WoW.exe -> Ausführen als Administrator)
Löscht anschließend das Verzeichnis /cache/ im BLASC3-Ordner und starte BLASC3 erneut.
Anschließend wechselt ihr wieder in die Pfad-Einstellungen und solltet folgendes bzw. ähnliche Situation vorfinden:
[attachment=11582:blasc_conf_wow.jpg]

*Weitere Tipps:*

Wenn Ihr die folgende Addresse mit Eurem Webbrowser nicht aufrufen könnt, dann wird möglicherweise auch die Verbindung zu unseren Servern von Eurer Firewall blockiert: http://blasc3.buffed.../addons/wow.xml
Prüft zudem, ob BLASC3 vielleicht generell von der Firewall blockiert wird

So schauts korrekt aus:
[attachment=11581:blasc_ad_liste_voll.jpg]


----------

